# Smooth finish on JPSS/Jetpro Sofstretch - as simple as parchment paper!



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

For all of the folks that I've seen out there, who also don't like the "slightly gritty" feel of a pressed JPSS shirt, using parchment paper for a re-press is the answer!!

I never liked how JPSS has that slightly "gritty" feel after it is freshly pressed, and re-pressing with teflon didn't smooth it out. It stays that way until it is washed a few times. 

When I press, I normally stretch the shirt, pre-press to remove moisture, press with teflon over top of the transfer, peel hot, stretch, and re-press with teflon over the image area.

NOT ANYMORE! haha... 

Tonight I "re-pressed" with parchment paper after the hot peel and stretch. The result was a *very smooth and soft finish* on my shirt!! I was in Heaven!


I know other people have posted that they like the smoothness of parchment over teflon, but I never tried it out because I started out with Ironall as my paper, and that already had a smooth finish, with or without a teflon re-press. 

Also, I didn't really want to spend the money on another consumable $ product that I'd have to keep replacing (the parchment paper) when I _already _had teflon here that was free with my heat press purchase.

Whoo hoo, just had to share my joy and news, which I know is not exactly brand new news, because parchment has been used before, but I've never seen it used to *smooth out* a *gritty finish* before.

I will still do my first press with the teflon to protect the shirt under the longer heated dwell time, but I will use a fresh piece of parchment for every re-press after the stretch. I'll probably put the teflon over the parchment on the re-press, as well. 

This should also solve my pesky ghosting problem with my teflon, too, since I won't be using the teflon directly on the print anymore, and the teflon will no longer "see" fresh ink. 



So for all of us or anyone else looking for a solution to the gritty feel of the JPSS finish, by trying different peels, etc, to smooth it out, here is another way out for us.  All the best to you, gals and guys! Hope this makes your day like it did mine. Happy Pressing!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kelly,

Where do you get your parchment paper? And you only use it once, then throw away?


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

My only concern would be the time it would take to complete a big order...but probably you would choose another route.. instead of JPSS...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Joe, I bought this at the grocery store for cookie trays years ago, and never bothered to line the trays. It's Reynolds Parchment Paper, it says on the box, The Simple Secret to Better Baking... I'll add "and smooth finishes on JPSS".

Hi Marcelo, very true, and you're right for a large order, someone might go plastisol if possible, but still, if doing a fairly large order, I might just spend some prep time ahead and tear the sheets off the roll and stack them. Could be a good job for a younger member in the household or a biz to take care of for you. Then when pressing, just pick a new one off the pile of pre-trimmed sheets.



I wish I had tried this a long time ago. I can't believe the difference in the feel from freshly hot peeled to re-pressed with parchment paper. It's like it's not even there.

Joe, sorry forgot the part about do I throw it away. Yes, I would. I saw a faint ghosting of ink on the parchment paper. I said to my husband, "That is what usually gets on my teflon and causes the ghosting on the next shirt." .. which he knows I hate bc it ruins the next shirt I do. 

I am very tired of that, and I don't take the time to clean my teflon sheet after each press. To me, peeling the parchment paper and tossing it will be faster than cleaning my teflon sheet between each press. Peel, toss, start fresh on each, guarenteed no ghosting. I am really looking forward to the new method.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have always used the parchment. I tried teflon once  and hated the glossy look and the feel on light transfers. After that one time I used the parchment and seen I get the smooth matte finish, I always used it from then on. Here is a really good place to get it fairly cheap Matfer Bourgeat EXOPAP - Parchment Paper. For smaller images it can be cut in half, and is also silicone coated on both sides, so you can get double the use out of it. Hope this helps for a good source


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Good morning, Sunz, and thank you for that link. I know you love your silicone parchments. 

I won't use the parchement paper 2 or 3 times, because of the ink I saw on it after pressing. I wouldn't want to flip it and put that on my upper platen. I just don't want anymore ghosting, and I'd like to keep the upper clean. I have the EZ off (not oven cleaner for anyone new) platen cleaner, but don't want to go there, if possible. 

I didn't get this gritty feel on JPSS from the teflon. The JPSS has a slightly gritty feel straight away from being pressed. Even if I don't re-press with teflon, the grittiness is there. 

What I found with the teflon is the teflon does nothing to help that, but, the parchment paper makes it disappear. 

I'm really happy with this situation. When I used Ironall light, I re-pressed with teflon and that came out smooth as butta and soft as anything. It's just the JPSS, but now that is solved.



I'll check that link for pricing, but I'm going to see if I can find some at the dollar store, too. I found some very cheap silicone baking sheets there, but I don't want to use anything I have to wipe off. I am just tired of ruining shirts with ghosting. It's not *every* other shirt I lose, but it's enough to really get annoying, and I never know which is the next shirt to be ruined.

Loving parchment paper, it's the bomb!!


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Kelly. I've used the parchment paper since getting my heat press. Not because of trials but just being cheap. I'm glad you made a comparison as now I won't entertain the thought I should get the teflon sheets. Are you using the claria inks? I am still ( not doing a lot of transfers as I can't leave the house for more than a few minutes at a time) using the claria and don't have any ghosting or leftover image on the parchment paper from either the JPSS or the alpha gold for darks. Good luck. Terry


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm using the Durabrite inks still. I was using red, and red seems to give trouble more than other colors for all sorts of reasons, so maybe that is part of it. 

I'm still going to use teflon for the main press, just going to use parchment for that re-press, to get that smooth finish and no ghosting. 

I still like how teflon protects the shirt from heat, but, there are folks who press the main press without teflon or parchment. So it's just a matter of preference unless you run into a scorching situation, then teflon is the answer.

Aw, I hope things improve for you guys, with the holidays coming. My prayers are with you. All the best, Terry.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I myself do not get this ghosting either. I make sure that the transfer is dry before I press it, and never had any ghosting issues. Maybe it is the particular ink you use? Usually I would print my transfers the day before and then press them the next day to make sure they were nice and dry. That's the nice thing about the forums though is that everyone has their preference of what they like, and works best for them. Its good to let others that are just learning, know that there are many ways to accomplish one goal


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I have always used the parchment would never use teflon am to cheap two !!!!!

LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

My ghosting is due to my teflon for sure. It's built up ink, and now I just don't want to deal with it. Even if I can my teflon totally clean, it's just a matter of time until the ink builds up again. Unless I am diligent, and clean it after each use (that is so not me! haha) - then it's just a clock ticking down to the next ghosting episode. Sometimes, the ghosting is just a little 1" area, but it marks the shirt and then that's that. Ka-put. 

The ink is most likely getting on the teflon because of how I stretch the shirt while hot, and then re-press with the teflon *directly* on the image, and under the heat, the ink and polymer are melting all over again, and all over the teflon. 

Rhinestones and vinyl! Hmmm, no ghosting there either! Haha .


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahaha too funny  That is true though, no ghosting with either of those


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

hi Kelly. Didn't you already get yourself a cutter? I got my Graphtec a couple of weeks ago and got it working well enough. My biggest problem has been putting the carrier sheet on after weeding. Tried putting it on first and weeding backwards but still had bad wrinkles. I have cut three sets of lettering for some magnetic signs so far and saving the last one till I get a rack made for the roll the carrier paper comes on. I need to build a rack to hold the roll with a little tension and try applying the carrtier paper on then. I did the pen thing till I got what I expected on paper and saved a lot of vinyl getting the thing setup right. User error as usual. And I had to get the flexi starter to get it to cut things I did in corel, couldn't ever get cutting master plugin to work and robomaster didn't like importing things I did in corel so I got lazy and bought something that would work. If I had to do it over again, I'ld probably go ahead and get the Roland believing that I would have been better satisfied with the software and the cutter is supposed to be as good.Good luck.
Terry


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks girls for the info, on the parchment,, I know sunny mentioned it along time ago,,


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> hi Kelly. Didn't you already get yourself a cutter? I got my Graphtec a couple of weeks ago and got it working well enough.


Thanks, Terry. I did get a cutter. I now have the blades and blade holder, but now I need the little spring to make them work together. 

I'm glad to hear you got your set up working and useable. I think if I ran into issues like those, it'd be more than a few weeks to get me past them. 

After the new year I may dive in, when the holidays are over and packed away again. Have a nice weekend, Terry. 



sjidohair said:


> Thanks girls for the info, on the parchment,, I know sunny mentioned it along time ago,,


Yes, Sunny and a good bunch of others use parchment paper, while a good bunch of us use the teflon.

I'm going a kind of different route, I am going to be a half breed. I haven't heard of anyone 'mixing' the methods before, and it seems to meet alot of my needs that teflon alone wasn't, and parchment alone wouldn't. I think this will work best for me overall.

I know there are other teflon users who are getting the slightly gritty feel with JPSS, and don't like it, just like me. Although, that gritty feel has nothing to do with teflon, it feels like that after the peel, the teflon isn't helping it out at all, but the parchment does , so I wrote this to share with anyone else in my spot, and I know they are out there. Teflon users not using parchment in the process at all. 

I don't know why, but as a teflon user who had parchment in the house, I just didn't try it, as I really love my teflon. Maybe other teflon users will want to try parchment for the re-press now. 


I am still going to press with my teflon -- I still believe in it's protective qualities for heat protection, as well as something about it gives me reason to believe it is helping to disburse the heat evenly across my upper platen. I found a cool spot, and when I use teflon to press, the cool spot is not evident, the teflon aids in dissipating the heat more evenly than without... so I'm sticking with teflon for the main press.

I'll only use parchment for the re-press, for the smooth finish on JPSS and a clean sheet each press.

Overall, I do believe the teflon to be a more economical choice. I have seen teflon sheets for $10. A teflon sheet can last for five years or so. A box of parchment paper is a few bucks, and will not last. It will need to be replaced over and over during the course of the same time span.

PS: If I still used Ironall, I may not go this route, I might have stayed with Teflon and just cleaned it after every press, to save money on parchment paper purchases. But because of the slightly gritty finish on JPSS, I'm thrilled to feel the difference with parchment. 

I hope you guys all have a great weekend, and best wishes for happy pressing no matter what you use to press! It's all good.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I tried the parchment paper bit on gray and pastel colored shirt and it left a faint box shade from the parchment paper. I beleive it is the silicon treatment on the paper. I was hoping it will disappear after the shirt cooled down but it did not. I got my paper from the grocery store and it is also about a year old. I know it is going to wash off but how do you explain it to a customer?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys, do you think *all* parchment paper has the silicone coating? That was another thing I have been wondering about. 

I don't think it all does, but that's a guess based on some touting it as silicone coated. If it all is silicone coated, why would it be a selling point? Anyway, it's just a guess for now. 

Has anyone run down the details already and can share their wonderful expertise?  
If not, it's off to the google machine for more research. 

Luis, I scratched my parchment with my fingernail, trying to lift a coating off of it. If you scratch across yours, does anything scrap off? Since you definitely have silicone coated, it could be a way to tell. Sorry you got the box, Luis. I don't think I'd use it if that happened. 

Gets me thinking, again, don't you guys just love this process?? Haha, so many variables, and so many outcomes. Thank goodness for this board so we can all post them up, and others with the same troubles can help each other fix them. 

** Okay, before I went and posted this, I went out to googleland and found only one little blurb so far that says it is silicone coated:

_Product Overview_
_Reynolds Parchment Paper is a grease-proof, silicone-coated vegetable parchment paper. It is excellent for baking cakes and cookies, cooking en papillote, making candy or covering foods for the microwave. Professional cooks and bakers have been using it for years. Now in handy, pre-cut sheets. _
That's from this site: Reynolds Parchment Paper, Sheets, 8 ct. pkg (12 x 16) - My Brands


I have no idea if they are spot on or not, so I have written to Reynolds and asked them if the paper is silicone coated. Let's see if Pat and Betty answer me.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Luis, I scratched my parchment with my fingernail, trying to lift a coating off of it. If you scratch across yours, does anything scrap off? Since you definitely have silicone coated, it could be a way to tell. Sorry you got the box, Luis. I don't think I'd use it if that happened.


Not sure if something is coming off when I scrape it with my finger nail. It gets shiny though. The brand name is Papercon. No detailed description as far as coating is concerned. I am pretty sure it is coated with something because the transfer paper does not stick to it. Small amount of smoke comes out of it. It had a very faint ghost image after I peel. Oops it says on the box that it is a delicatesen paper. Does that mean it is not for cooking? I got it from target many moons ago. Just had not have the chance to use it until I saw this thread.

I did observe during the tradeshow that the parchment paper that was used by the DTG people left a darker box when used on the black shirt. I was meaning to ask what they do to fix it. There were just too many attendees at the time and I did not get the chance to ask. Maybe subconciously it is the reason why I did not use the paper until now because I forgot about it.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Tonight I pressed a sweatshirt with JPSS, and for the first time ever, I got a *smooth finish*, not that slightly gritty feeling that my JPSS shirts usually have. I am so happy!!
> 
> I used to use Ironall and that is smooth like butta, and I never liked the way JPSS has that slightly gritty feel after it is pressed, and it stays that way until it is washed a few times.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Kelly.. Lou


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are two different types of parchment paper that is used for heat pressing. One is the silicone treated that I linked to in my earlier post, and the other is quillon parchment which you can see here Non-Silicone Pretreatment Parchment Paper (Uncoated). The differences are that the silicone treated does not stick to wet ink, where the quillon paper will.

I use both, with my dtg printing. I am thinking that if you are seeing a box from the silicone it is either being used to many times, or is aged. I have seen it leave a film if it is used multiple times, as eventually the silicone wears off the sheet and can get on the garment if used to many times. Hope this explains more thoroughly. The quillon is only used when putting on a wet sticky surface that you want moisture to evaporate quickly. It is not used for transfers that I know of, as I think it would stick to the polymer, which is what the silicone deters.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> You guys, do you think *all* parchment paper has the silicone coating? That was another thing I have been wondering about.
> 
> I don't think it all does, but that's a guess based on some touting it as silicone coated. If it all is silicone coated, why would it be a selling point? Anyway, it's just a guess for now.
> 
> ...


I have used this as well and it does work. Do not be confused by wax baking sheets. it has to be parchemnet paper. Also I can do a lot more then one shirt with a sheet of parchment. I ship with The opaque paper. Lou


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Kelly, I always clean my teflon sheet after each press with a white block mr eraser, you would not believe what i get off these sheets each time, However I have worn out a teflon sheet after a few months, but i do a ton of white sports tees, and i have never (knock on wood) had the yellow of ghost ing that poeple talk about.
Watch tonight, i will,, lol

I did by this same parchment paper you have,, and did do it on jpss , i did like the feel,

now has anyone used this parchment paper over vinyls repress? and do you let it cool first,,? Teflon you can peel it hot,, on most vinyl,, not all tho


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> Kelly, I always clean my teflon sheet after each press with a white block mr eraser, you would not believe what i get off these sheets each time, However I have worn out a teflon sheet after a few months,


Yeah, you've said how great the magic eraser is. I have get one, I don't have any around at the moment. I use them on walls and sneakers, awesome little things they are. Great on the dish drain bottom, too. 

I wonder if possibly the magic eraser has anything to do with it wearing out fast like that. I wonder if it's getting in the way of the coating.

Jan/Jberte is one that swears her teflon is a few years old and still going strong, and a few others in that thread said that, too. 

Just makes me wonder why.  I just assumed all teflon sheets were of the same quality. 

Does anyone have any input on that? Are there lesser quality teflon sheets than others, you know, the kind we buy from the usual suppliers? I have never seen one listed with a brand name, just simply listed as "teflon sheet".

I had not wondered until this moment, until Sandy Jo said she's gone thru one in a few months, if all teflon out there is not created equal or not, or the other factor, could it have something to do with the Magic Eraser? Any ideas, Sandy Jo? Anyone? (Curious thing it is.)



sjidohair said:


> and i have never (knock on wood) had the yellow of ghost ing that poeple talk about.
> Watch tonight, i will,, lol


NooooOOooo.... I hope not! I'll knock on wood with you!!

I haven't gotten a yellowing ghosting, mine is literally the ink left behind from the second pressing. 



sjidohair said:


> I did by this same parchment paper you have,, and did do it on jpss , i did like the feel,


Cool!!! Thanks you for trying it and coming back and giving your opinion on it. I am glad it worked for you, too! 



sjidohair said:


> now has anyone used this parchment paper over vinyls repress? and do you let it cool first,,? Teflon you can peel it hot,, on most vinyl,, not all tho


Hopefully you'll get some great answers here, and I'd also check with Jan/Jberte, too. I know she's does alot of vinyl, and she's posted on parchment paper and teflon sheets, so she may have mixed things around a bit, and experimented with this. Good luck, Sandy Jo.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi Sandy Jo. Don't know if this qualifies as vinyl but I use the parchnent paper on alpha gold for darks. It is actualy a very thin vinyl, probably with some kind of coating to accept the ink but it is some type of vinyl/plastic. Good luck. 
Terry


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Lnfortun said:


> Not sure if something is coming off when I scrape it with my finger nail. It gets shiny though. The brand name is Papercon. No detailed description as far as coating is concerned. I am pretty sure it is coated with something because the transfer paper does not stick to it. Small amount of smoke comes out of it. It had a very faint ghost image after I peel. Oops it says on the box that it is a delicatesen paper. Does that mean it is not for cooking? I got it from target many moons ago. Just had not have the chance to use it until I saw this thread.


 
I guess you could try to look it up on the net. I did that with the Reynolds and they said it could go in the oven. 

They explained that the wax paper will smoke in the oven, unless cake mix totally covers it, so maybe what you have is more like a wax paper, which I wouldn't use for this.

Maybe do like Sandy Jo did, and get the Reynolds parchment paper. If you do, will you please let me know how you like it? Thanks! 


*Terry, *you have a great point on the opaque paper. Wonder what the general concensus will be on that one. 

*Sandy Jo*, just wondering what vinyl you are wondering about? Just in general? I haven't started with that yet, but you said some vinyls you can peel the teflon hot, and some not. Do they send that info with the instructions for the vinyl? Another Q, do you think it might be the same: some peel hot and some peel cold even with the parchment, like... why would one change the directions? Is that what you are wondering about, too?

Oh, I do feel like I am speaking Martian the way I asked that (no offense intended to any Martians on the board ), so if it sounds convoluted, just let me know, haha, I'll try again!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

kelly some of the heat press vinyl is cold peel and some hot peel and all suppliers i have ordered thru have always sent a instuction sheet with,,
Kelly, 
I am cutting window vinyl right now.. for window decals, snowflakes,, lol

and a beaver lol our local universitys mascot is a BEAVER of all things,,

My Teflon, sheet came with my first press that was a nasty and did not work, that is the one, i have gone thru,, and i think that the eraser may have something to do with that,, also, but they re inexpensive enough. the one that came with the sunie is holding up much better, but i have pressed thousands of shirts,,and or hoodies,,

Here is a pic of my Beaver,, I mean the Beaver I just cut out,, lol


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have also been using the parchment for vinyl as well and it works great. The parchment that I buy in that first link is a baking parchment, so it is made to use with high heat such as baking in the oven.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

silly me,, after i posted the pic i saw one piece i did not weed out of the beavers tail,, hey maybe i should take a pic of all the stuff before applying,, lol


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks sunny, Hope you have been feelin, good,, I have been thinking about all you girls,, I have been really busy, and miss you guys..
Thanks for sharing about the vinyl,, and parchment paper,,


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Just makes me wonder why.  I just assumed all teflon sheets were of the same quality.


There are several makers and distributors of teflon sheets. This could be a factor in heat distribution and sometimes is not adjusted for that in doing transfers. You may in fact lose heat on the transfer. I tested several ticknesses before offering teflon and found the 3mm to be the best to work with with little heat loss. Lou


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> They explained that the wax paper will smoke in the oven, unless cake mix totally covers it, so maybe what you have is more like a wax paper, which I wouldn't use for this.


Thanks Kelly. I don't think it is a wax paper. It does not look like cutrite wax paper anyway. I do not see any visible coating. I beleive it is impregnated (not by me though LOL). Like I said I have seen in the trade show the same result I have been getting when a parchment paper was used in the demo on black shirt.

When I say smoking it is not burning like smoke. It only happens on the first use. As a matter of fact I can reuse it.

I don't mean to defend the paper I have and dwell on it. Buying Reynolds brand is an easy and cheap fix. Have you tried the parchment paper on pastel or darker garments?

Sunny, it is an old material that I bought about a year ago. The effect I am getting is on the first try. Not multiple use like you suggested.

Sandy, I use face towel or dish rag to wipe the teflon so as not to cause any wear. I wipe the telfon carefully, on top of the hot lower platen, so that none of the gunk lands on the lower platen. Putting it on top of the lower platen keeps the gunk soft enough to wipe off.


----------



## spangalang (Oct 25, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Tonight I pressed a sweatshirt with JPSS, and for the first time ever, I got a *smooth finish*, not that slightly gritty feeling that my JPSS shirts usually have. I am so happy!!





Girlzndollz said:


> I used to use Ironall and that is smooth like butta, and I never liked the way JPSS has that slightly gritty feel after it is pressed, and it stays that way until it is washed a few times.
> 
> Whoo hoo, just had to share my joy and news, which I know is not exactly brand new news, but to see first hand the difference, knowing others share my dismal feelings on gritty JPSS finishes, this is news I really had to share.





Kelly,

I also got that gritty feel when I did my first tests using JPSS (on 100% cotton), and the backing peeled "like Velcro," as you so aptly described it in another post. However, I get the "buttery" feel now when peeling! Here's how:

1. My first tests were with "ribbed" cotton garments (baby clothing). When I switched to higher-quality "interlock" cotton instead of ribbed -- BUTTER. The interlock cotton has a tighter weave that probably accounts for the easier peel, and the integrity of the image after transfer is far better as well.

2. Even when using interlock cotton, I got the Velcro peel and rough image when I failed to raise the print area of the garment. That means there *wasn't enough pressure* on the transfer because the seams on the side of the baby garment were slightly higher and were thus reducing the amount of contact between top platen and transfer. When I then raised the image area by putting some polyester cloth underneath -- BUTTER. 

If you're using a ribbed cotton fabric, that may be why your JPSS isn't peeling smoothly and why you're also getting a gritty finish after pressing. Or it could be you're not using enough pressure during the pressing. Of course, you may not want or need to change to interlock cotton (it's more expensive), but given the side by side results I've gotten and the higher quality of the printed transfer on interlock, that's what I'll be using. 

Just a couple things to think about. Because I am now getting a buttery peel and a smooth finish using JPSS, after first having gotten "Velcro and grit." 

Steve


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Tonight I pressed a sweatshirt with JPSS, and for the first time ever, I got a *smooth finish*, not that slightly gritty feeling that my JPSS shirts usually have. I am so happy!!
> 
> I used to use Ironall and that is smooth like butta, and I never liked the way JPSS has that slightly gritty feel after it is pressed, and it stays that way until it is washed a few times.
> 
> ...


WOW!
What a great post!!!!!
....you are a MHM!!!!

I can't believe that I am just finding this out _now_!!!!!
This is what I get for being off of here for over a month!!! LOL

...wonder why nobody started this thread a long time ago??????
Finally......!!! 

Thanks so much kel-kel!!!

Ok....... for my stupid question......

You "re-press" for 8sec....10sec...???

(_I went through this thread twice...sorry if I missed it!!LOL_!!!)


----------



## GSSPAPERS (Nov 24, 2008)

I would of never thought of using a parchment sheet to render a softer hand... I am going to play with it and recommend it ****... 

Maybe a great value add is to provide Parchment paper with ** orders of Jet-Pro SOfStretch.... therefore ** customers won't have to go looking for it... 

I am going to discuss this with Neenah as well and see what they have to say about the gritty feel.

Will keep you all posted!!!

Thanks,
Roberto


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Has anyone been trying this out and getting good results? Just wondering what others experiences have been since this thread started... thanks!


----------



## susies1955 (Oct 30, 2008)

I use the parchment paper like you explained Kelly and it does make the outcome pretty smooth instead of the gritty feel.
Thanks a bunch,
Susie


----------



## Natitown (Apr 17, 2006)

I am definately going to try the parchment paper next time! Maybe what is leftover of the polymer sticks to the parchment paper when it's repressed and lifts it off the shirt? Can't wait to try this trick!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Cool, Susie!!!! Glad it is working for you. 

Natitown, I have no idea why it makes it smooth, that could be a good reason... I have no clue, I am just glad it works, because I really missed the super smooth finish of Ironall, and now... the JPSS is much smoother... hope it works for you, too!


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Let me get this straight. I can use parchment paper over printer transfers? What is JPSS? I'm so far behind all of you.
I have 2 C120's, 1 1400 and a 3000. I have barely used the 1400 or the 3000. What would anyone use any of these for? 
I am having poor color match when I print from the C120. Am I not choosing the right ink as my output color? I am very frustrated.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

marvi said:


> Let me get this straight. I can use parchment paper over printer transfers?


Yes. You can transfer the paper with or without teflon or parchment paper over top, but some people (I am one) always use teflon or parchment over the transfer paper to create a barrier to the upper platen, so that ink does not transfer from the image to the platen. Also, teflon is useful to prevent scorching of shirts under the heat. If the platen has some ink or gunk on it, teflon/parchment keeps the shirt clean during a transfer.



> What is JPSS?


"JPSS" is "Jetpro Sofstretch" inkjet heat transfer paper for white or light garments. Great paper.



> I have 2 C120's, 1 1400 and a 3000. I have barely used the 1400 or the 3000. What would anyone use any of these for?


I have the c88+, a few c120's, a CX9400. I use all of them to print JPSS heat transfers and dark transfer papers. These printers use "pigment ink".

I have a 1400, and I use that one with JPSS paper. I have not used it with darks. That printer uses Claria water resistant dye ink, which I have success with JPSS. Others have used it with dark papers, and say it works great, but I haven't used it with them yet.

The 3000, I am not sure, but I believe people use that in screen printing for negatives. If you search "epson 3000" you'll find out about that printer. I've read about it before, and if I remember, that's what folks liked it for, but it's an old printer, that people look for on Ebay, if that is the model I remember. I'm pretty sure, but double check to confirm that. At least you have this info to start a follow up on that with.



> I am having poor color match when I print from the C120. Am I not choosing the right ink as my output color? I am very frustrated.


What do you mean choosing the right ink? Did you switch the Epson carts out for 3rd party ink? Or is your question are you using the right settings in printer preferences?

I currently do not change any printer settings in the C120 when I print.

What paper are you using and are you printing thru a program that might have a color profile that is telling the printer how to print?


----------



## etgser (Feb 19, 2009)

great post love all the info i thanked you as well!!! wow ! going to the supermarket tomorrow!!!


----------



## kelleystephens20 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi I'm Kelley I'm new but have been doing the household iron thing until this week when my press is delivered yay!  You know though I have had really good results with my little ghetto set-up. I wouldt feel comfortable charging a lot but 5 bucks from friends and family is awesome! Anyways what I am getting at is parchment paper freakin rocks!!!! I actually bought really really really crappy transfer papers from craft store at first and on wiki answers it told me to go back over it with the parchment paper and I couldt believe the difference it made with the horrible transfers so Ive used parchment ever since!!! Lovin the "re" press


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm looking at parchment paper on ebay is the one that looks like tissue paper ok or does it have to be thicker kind of like a brown paper bag?


----------



## Danchlife (Dec 31, 2012)

Also are you guys using this on JPSS light or darks only?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Danchlife said:


> Also are you guys using this on JPSS light or darks only?


Jet Pro Soft Stretch is for lights only.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Danchlife said:


> I'm looking at parchment paper on ebay is the one that looks like tissue paper ok or does it have to be thicker kind of like a brown paper bag?


You can get a roll of parchment paper from grocery store. Make sure it is made for baking and not for deli.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Danchlife said:


> I'm looking at parchment paper on ebay is the one that looks like tissue paper ok or does it have to be thicker kind of like a brown paper bag?


Just go to your local market and you'll find it in the baking section.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

The problem I had with JPSS was the polymer wants to stick to the backing when peeling. So you'd have to rip the backing of the shirt. So sometimes it ruins the graphic, or the graphic looks/feels rough. I did try all different types of pressure temp dwell, etc. Most other papers I've tried didn't have this problem as the backing on those peeled like butter.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Maybe you have a bad batch. Have you contacted the supplier?


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Maybe you have a bad batch. Have you contacted the supplier?


I had gotten some JPSS sheets from other people with similar results. But the one big problem with JPSS is that the print looks so faded compared to other transfers out there.

The best paper I've used thus far was Inkflex light, though I wish it had bolder colors like some other papers, though the Inkflex Light doesn't crack any.

One problem with the light transfers is the fibers break through which causes a fuzzy look and fades the print somewhat.

I'd like someone to come up with a paper like for the dark paper, except it is transparent and doesn't crack. The thicker transfer holds onto the color real well and doesn't have the problem with fibers breaking through. There was one kind of dark transfer paper I used that didn't crack any and was kinda stretchable.

Only reason why I don't use the dark paper on a light shirt is because I think the white background makes the colors look weird compared to regular transparent light transfers.


----------



## JoshPhagan (Oct 12, 2011)

Would you recommend silicone or non silicone parchment paper for repressing JPSS transfers? Thanks


----------



## trying (Feb 24, 2016)

Sorry...but I am a complete newbie and haven't actually done heat press yet...was just researching before I gave it a try to find out all the helpful hints. Just curious when you are talking about "stretching" and "re-press." Can someone explain that to me.

This was what I thought I was going to do:

Heat up press
Press blank shirt
Place HTV on shirt (cover with sheet or fabric)
Press
Peel and you are done

What am I missing?

Thank you


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

After you press and remove the paper, stretch the shirt a bit, then place teflon or parchment paper on the shirt and press again for maybe 5 to 10 seconds more. This helps set the ink (I don't know the exact scientific explanation).


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

What brand press, printer and ink are you using Girlzndollz? I'm just curious


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

williekid said:


> What brand press, printer and ink are you using Girlzndollz? I'm just curious


I don't think she's on the Forum anymore...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Her name is still listed as a forum moderator.

Here is the link to the list. Maybe she is still involved in the forum by proxy.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showgroups.php


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Back in 2008 and 2009 she posted very frequently. Then I took a hiatus -- since I've been back, I haven't seen a single post from her... I had been looking forward to talking to her again - we had gotten to be friends...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I know one year she got sick in one of the trade shows in Long beach and stopped posting for quite sometime. Then she slowly started posting again. Then quit posting. Maybe one of the moderators knows why. Maybe Sunnydayz will chime in and tell us what happened to Girlzndollz. She is a moderator.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I hope she's ok... I was also friendly with Badalou and I know he stopped posting as well, due to a health issue with a family member... Rodney I understand, sold the Forum... Things are very different here than they used to be. I was glad to see you were still around. 😊


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Badalou stopped because he felt he is being picked on by some of the moderators. Some of his posts getting deleted and accused of self promotion. So he left and started his own forum called Apparel Decorators Forum (ADF) Login. Health of the family was not the reason at the time he left. The health of the family came many years later. He made a lot of very informative and helpful contributions to the forum.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> Badalou stopped because he felt he is being picked on by some of the moderators. Some of his posts getting deleted and accused of self promotion. So he left and started his own forum called Apparel Decorators Forum (ADF) Login. Health of the family was not the reason at the time he left. The health of the family came many years later. He made a lot of very informative and helpful contributions to the forum.


Oh I see... I had no idea that happened. Yes, he was extremely helpful to me when I was first starting out. Heck, I'm still "starting out" there's always new Endeavours and products in the market... JPSS had just come out and we were busy trying it on different substrates and finding the right temps and times. It was fun! I'm sure that, at times, it can get a bit sticky in trying to help people on the Forum and having products in the market that solved a few of the issues people might've had. What a shame to lose the knowledge and expertise from the Forum - but I guess he would've gone anyway at some point bc of the family member's illness. Thanks for the info. 👍🏻


----------

